# Have a whole litter!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Wesson whelped her first litter on June 22nd, and the puppies will be 8 weeks old on Sunday  These photos were taken two days ago


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Puppies!!!!

Okay, who are your favorites, how in the world did you end up with 7 males, and how is Wesson?!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How beautiful...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Right now I like male 3.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats! I like male 6, if we're playing 'Pick a puppy' 
When do you ship, lol?


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Which 3 males are not spoken for?
I'm looking for a male to do agility, and hopefully get a CH on.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Blanketback said:


> Congrats! I like male 6, if we're playing 'Pick a puppy'
> When do you ship, lol?



Hey! 6 is my fav!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry Lauren, dibs!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Okay, who are your favorites, how in the world did you end up with 7 males, and how is Wesson?!


Both females are going to be shown...can you guess which one is my keeper?

Wesson looks like a mangy coyote

Here she is at 8 weeks pregnant









Aaaaaand here she is 6.5 weeks post whelp









Males 1, 3, and 5, are going to show homes (Male #3 has 3 different people vying for him, lol). Male 2 is going to a pet home in Michigan, male 5 is going to be a pet/grooming shop dog in Ohio, males 4 & 7 are still looking for placements.

Male #4, who I call Soul, is just...he's amazing. I absolutely adore him, and am hoping to find a performance home for him. He is smart, SUPER social (you don't even know), biddable, energetic...he is some puppy, man. If I could keep a boy, even with all the other really nice boys in this litter...I'd keep Soul.

By the way, is the image large enough? I didn't want to break forum rules with its size, but it's hard with 9 puppies in a collage


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

They're beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you 

They do all have official names

In order of their pictures:
Marcato's Shame on the Moon "London" - She will be doing agility, herding, and conforrmation

Marcato's Turn the Page "Mikasa" - She will be doing herding, agility, and conformation

Marcato's Cross of Gold "John Stamos" - He will be doing nosework and conformation

Marcato's Till it Shines "Rory" - Going to a pet home, might dabble in agility

Marcato's Neon Sky "Devlin" - Should be going to a conformation home

Marcato's Fire Lake "Soul" - A hopeful performance puppy for the right person

Marcato's Katmandu "Ouzo" - He'll be doing conformation and rally

Marcato's Face the Promise "Noco" - He's going to be a GSD ambassador at a grooming shop

Marcato's Hollywood Nights "Davin" - He'll be going to a pet home when I find the right one, but he'll have to go to somebody experienced. He's trouble


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm thinking female 2 (Mikasa). And Soul sounds like my Russell. He is one fun dog.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Someone likes Bob Seger.  Beautiful pups. Congrats.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, the litter theme was Bob Seger songs


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I also love male 3, but that could be that his stack is setup how I like. Not that any of them are bad, but he's setup so nice I'm not sure if I'm liking HIM or that, if it makes sense? I enjoy following them on Facebook


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

He is very nice. His rear leg isn't extended far enough. He and John Stamos (male
1) were the most cooperative


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I like Female 2 and Male 6


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Female #2 is my keeper puppy, male #6 is a pet


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Female #2 is my keeper puppy, male #6 is a pet


I still like em! I need a whole lot of property and a lot more money lol. I'd have 6 dogs haha


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Xeph said:


> Males 1, 3, and 5, are going to show homes (Male #3 has 3 different people vying for him, lol). Male 2 is going to a pet home in Michigan, male 5 is going to be a pet/grooming shop dog in Ohio, males 4 & 7 are still looking for placements.
> 
> Male #4, who I call Soul, is just...he's amazing. I absolutely adore him, and am hoping to find a performance home for him. He is smart, SUPER social (you don't even know), biddable, energetic...he is some puppy, man. If I could keep a boy, even with all the other really nice boys in this litter...I'd keep Soul.
> 
> By the way, is the image large enough? I didn't want to break forum rules with its size, but it's hard with 9 puppies in a collage


So where is #6 going? Here, with me? Lol. Perhaps it's that he's one of two with ears up already but I love his look!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, you didn't definitely say where #6 was going, just that he's a pet. I'm a pet home....hey, is he coming to my house??!! Yay!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I made a typo. Six is going to a pet home in OH


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Is he Rory?

This is the perfect time to ask: what is it that made you think he wouldn't be show quality? How do you know, what do you look at, to determine which puppies will be show quality at such a young age?

The things I liked about #6, and please correct me if I make assumptions based only on the photos, it that he seems to carry himself differently - he's more on his rear toes that the others. Am I crazy, lol? I also like the coat, is this called a "tight" coat? I prefer a 'sleek' coat myself, and his looks perfect to me, although maybe not the type of coat that you'd want to show?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I also liked 6


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Blanketback, Rory is male 2. Male 6 is Noco.

Noco lacks angles. Little turn of stifle, upper and lower thigh lengths don't match. His coat is tight (yuck), and he lacks attitude for the show ring. He's a laid back mellow dude.

He has a beautiful head (probably the best of the litter) and a great ear set.

All of the things you like about him make him unsuitable for the show ring, but perfect for the person that is getting him.

I don't call puppies show quality, by the way . I call them prospects. I can't promise something so little that will change so much will turn out.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on your litter!!!! 

The puppies look great! :wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on that beautiful litter. I'm having extreme puppy envy but I gotta wait.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for the explanation, Jackie.  And thank you for correcting my terminology - you're right, the puppies would have to be considered prospects. My use of the term "show quality" was quite silly, but I didn't realize that until it was pointed out to me, lol. Duh! Although I really do enjoy that yucky coat: it's perfect for a pet home where they like to swim, roll in mud and run through burr bushes - usually in that order, lol!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Lots of people DO list young babies as show quality. I won't. I also don't charge more for show prospects vs pets.

My experience with dry coated dogs has not been positive. Less weather resistant, and...well....ugly. The former matters more than the latter. But puppy coats aren't always an accurate depiction of what their adult coat will be. We'll see what he looks like come a year


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

It's interesting that you mention the weather resistance of the coat. What were your negative experiences? The reason I ask is because my dog is rather short coated ( I have a picture in my album, if you're curious) and he's terrible in the summer heat! He's perfectly fine in winter, though. His coat is water repellent - awesome! I know this is heresy, but if I had to choose, I'd choose a mole coat over a long coat. Ayeeee, don't everyone jump on me for that comment! LOL!


----------

